# Next British Columbia Cubing Competition?



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

Hi Cubers,
I have been wondering, is their any cubing competitions in British Columbia, Canada coming up? 2017? If anyone knows of a competition near BC, please take the time to post a Comment. It would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 28, 2016)

I know there are typically a couple of competitions a year in Vancouver. You can keep checking competitions on the World Cube Association website regularly. Otherwise, you can have a look at canadiancubing.com or follow them on social media to stay up to date.


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I know there are typically a couple of competitions a year in Vancouver. You can keep checking competitions on the World Cube Association website regularly. Otherwise, you can have a look at canadiancubing.com or follow them on social media to stay up to date.


Thank you for all the help!! I really appreciate you commenting! Thank you so much


----------

